# Hot Smoked Salmon



## clipol (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello to all. 
Here is my first ever smoked salmon. It was poured in brine for about 14h. 






Next I dried it out using paper towel and left it to dry in my smoker without smoke in a 35 deg. C for about 30 min. After that I decided to put some smoke. Here's how it looked like after first hour run...






And that's the final result after about 3 hrs. of smoking...


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks great, I like that color!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks DELICIOUS!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow. That salmon is stunning. You will be eating well, sir.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 20, 2013)

That looks great - you got some nice color on it.


----------

